# thisTV



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

KTVK in Phoenix has started broadcasting "thisTV" on 3.2.









It's an OTA SD version of MGM HD. 
My father in law was trying to find it (he has DirecTV in CA) in his lineup. He said it was on the TV in the break room at work. I'll have to call him and let hin know know it's an OTA sub-channel.


----------

